# Nextgen



## angrhode (May 22, 2014)

Wondering if there are any coders out there that are using Nextgen. I work for an orthopedic practice and we are having some issues. Would love to talk with someone that is also using NextGen.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (May 23, 2014)

I use Nextgen and code for dermatology.  I also do the customizations for the templates and documents, as well as manage our upgrades.  Currently dealing with MU2 and Nextgen.  I think I hate Nextgen.

I don't know if I can help, but I can try!


----------



## JR (May 23, 2014)

I am also using next gen for family healthcare providers


----------



## twizzle (May 24, 2014)

angrhode said:


> Wondering if there are any coders out there that are using Nextgen. I work for an orthopedic practice and we are having some issues. Would love to talk with someone that is also using NextGen.



One of our orthopedic practices also uses it...garbage is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## pscott (Oct 8, 2014)

*Next gen*

we were using it, and their customer service was very bad. now we
have EPIC, and it's just the same. they come in and give you alot of attention
until you go live, and then it's hard to get through to anyone for help. We went with EPIC in March 2014, and still have many unresolved issues.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 29, 2014)

We use NextGen for primary care, pulmonary, cardiology, endocrinology, behavioral health, infectious disease, cardiovascular, neurology (EHR), and for other specialties (PM).  We've been on since 2005, and we've probably stretched this software further than anyone in the country (based on the 70+ tickets we have open with NG). 

I don't love it, but I'm familiar with it.


----------



## kfrycpc (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't use it at my current job, but have used it in the past for about 3 years.  I found it be pretty user friendly for simple things, but when it comes to more intricate billing, it falls short.  Will be happy to help if I can.


----------



## Verna (Dec 16, 2014)

I work for a Critical Access Hospital and we just went live with NextGen last March. There are a lot of issues and we are constantly struggling to find ways to work around them. So far I haven't even been able to find a place in NG to document record requests and releases. This just doesn't make sense to me. I would think that's something so simple that every EHR would include it. 
Thoughts?


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Dec 17, 2014)

Verna,

I've only used our Nextgen setup...so I'm not for sure yours is the same honestly.  

If you are in EHR, go into a test patient.  On our right hand side we have a History dock which shows all of the patient's encounters, templates and documents.  For example, the Master IM can be found here.  Towards the top of that History dock there are three tabs....
Patient History
Patient Demographics
Categories.

Click on Patient Demographics and scroll down.  One of those templates is called PHI Log.  You can keep track of disclosures there.  

We scan everything into the patient's chart at our practice.  I can't get anyone in the habit of using these templates on a regular basis so scanning keeps it all in one place at all times.

If you or others need additional help, there is a Yahoo User Group for Nextgen users.  You'll have to sign up for Yahoo and then the group.  You will need to email the group administrator as well to be added...but so far I've found it incredibly helpful.


----------



## christinnagle (Aug 29, 2018)

I work in orthopedics & have been using this software interface for a few years. Msg me privately for an honest opinion. We have an internal team that works thru template issues & handles other issues that require resolution.


----------



## jro51081@yahoo.com (Sep 7, 2018)

I work in ophthalmology and we use NextGen.  It's been okay for us for several years.  We are about to change to Nextech (EMR) but we will still have NextGen (PM).  Any opinions on Nextech?


----------



## Misdavis (Oct 4, 2018)

*I know this thread is super old but...HELP*



Pam Brooks said:


> We use NextGen for primary care, pulmonary, cardiology, endocrinology, behavioral health, infectious disease, cardiovascular, neurology (EHR), and for other specialties (PM).  We've been on since 2005, and we've probably stretched this software further than anyone in the country (based on the 70+ tickets we have open with NG).
> 
> I don't love it, but I'm familiar with it.



Are you all still using NextGen.. We have been using it for quite some time. Also very customized and for about  200+ providers in 27 different specialties. We are having a lot of issues on the workflow crossover, coding/billing side and I would LOVE to pick someone's brain. We get shut down by IT when we try to question anything or ask for things to be turned on that could fix issues. It tends to break things. Anyhow, I have some issues that I would like to see if anyone else has had and if you've figured out a way around it.

Are billing or coding edits functional for you? How about HCC's? Nurse procedures.. split shared documentation tips/tricks to make the documentation easily identified? I could go on and on. LOL!


----------

